# Hospice Modifier



## Revenuecycle (Dec 16, 2008)

Can anyone help me with a modifier I would use for a Medicare Claim when the pt has hospice as well. The dx we are billing to Medicare has nothing to due with terminal illness however Medicare will not pay unless we put the hospice modifier in- what is it?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 16, 2008)

GW - Service not related to the hospice patient's terminal condition

http://www.wpsic.com/medicare/part_b/education/modifier_hospice.pdf


----------

